# Double 55g stand plans help?



## NotoriousSway (Dec 20, 2005)

I need to make a double 55g stand but can find any plans that I like. I need a simple double 55g stand made of 2x4's for my fish room and have the bottom of the bottom tank about 24" off the ground, so in the future if I want I might put some 15g down on bottom. Here is a simple example I made in ms paint. I'm not to great with building stuff so I need detailed plans. It might be safer to have the 15g's on top, what do you guys think?


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

That's a pretty simple build. Are you looking for the methods or for the dimensional plans?


----------



## NotoriousSway (Dec 20, 2005)

dimensional plans or some pics


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i just threw this together real quick from other drawings i've done for people here...

i can put together a better design with dims and a breakdown of how to build it if you want...

just let me know if you need more help.


----------



## NotoriousSway (Dec 20, 2005)

venustus19: that looks great! This can this hold a 55g on middle and top right?


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

ya... i am assuming you are not going to finish it nice sinse it is in a fish room, so i would just throw some 3/4" plywood on the 3 shelves, and call it good.. to be safe, it you want, you can add som center supports, but not sure you really need it.

it is all wood on wood, which means my legs are notched out so the horizontal peices fit inside of it, so all the weight is pretty much forced on the 4 legs, which are 2 2x4's per each leg.

this is not your setup, but this is what i can do for you if need be, just let me know:


----------



## NotoriousSway (Dec 20, 2005)

Well if it is not to much trouble it would save me a lot of headache if I had exact plans, I'm not much of a handyman. I think I would like to have my original plans turned upside down and have the 15g's on top or if I have ceiling room a short 40g

Thanks you so much for your help!


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

ok... i'll work on them while i am at work... when i am slow, i work on stuff like this for people.. i'll PM you when i get it done.

and i'll flip the plans for you too. np


----------



## NotoriousSway (Dec 20, 2005)

Hows it coming? I can't wait to build this, I have already got some 2x4's and 2x6's for free! I might just build two of these.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i got busy the other day here, so i couldn't work on it... i should be able to get some more of it done today, if not all of it.
sorry


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

ok... i just got it finished... it should be easy enough to understand, but let me know if there is something you don't get. i'll try and answer it for you.

frame:









frame exploded:









breakdown of wood:









frame with letters:









frame exploded with letters:









breakdown of wood with letters:









frame with dimensions:









breakdown of parts:









frame rendered:









hopefully that will do it for you...
couple comments so to say;
inside dimensions for your 55's is 50", so that should give you about an inch on either side.
i gave you about 12" of head room above each tank, should be enough to do work,etc... if not, change dim's to your liking and add accordingly.
i put 2 extra bracings kinda right on the end of the inside, that way your tanks will have something to sit on, on all sides. should be plenty strong enough, but you can always add more if you feel the need. just use the length of "D's" to make more.
i would use some sort of 3/4" plywood for your shelves, that way it is that much more stronger.

i guess that is it...
feel free to contact me if you ahve any questions... good luck and post some pics while you are building... would like to see the progress.


----------



## NotoriousSway (Dec 20, 2005)

wow! This looks great, its fool proof!
I will take some pic's

Thanks again, you saved a lot of headaches.


----------

